# What are your most common FM symtoms?



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

F/29izzinessFatiqueAllergiesBack painRib cage painSensitive to lightIBS-C&D


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

IBSIrritable BladderFatigueDepressionAnxietySweatsBreathing problems occasionallyCarpal Tunel SyndromeHigh Blood Pressure


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Rib cage painheadachesback and shoulder painirritable bladderIBS- comes and goesfatiguejoint and muscle pain (mostly my right arm)itching and rash


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

dizzinesssinusitisheadaches,costochondritis,shoulder, neck & lower back painIBSsensitivity to light and soundssensitivity to heat and coldhigh blood pressuredepression/anxietyfatigueitchinginsomnia


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Joint and muscles pain (all over my body)stiffness in the morningsensation of swelling numbness and cramping in legsfatigueinsomniasensitivity to light and soundssensitivity to coldsinusitisbladder infectiondry eyes and mouthskin sensitivitysensitivity to stress and memory loss


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Joint and muscles pain stiffness in the morningsensation of swelling numbness and cramping in legssensitivity to coldmemory lossirritability with everyone around mefluid retentionlower back spasmsSandi


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Rash? Can anyone elaborate on the rash. One person mentioned it! This may be what I'm experiencing and don't even know it!


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Patty, I have just started getting the rash. I had and still am in a very bad flare. One of the symptoms I got was a rash on my arm and back. My arm also felt like it was swollen. My face also got a rash that was more pathy. The rash on my face went away after one or two treatments of cortisone cream but the rash on my arm remained until the sensation of swelling also went away. I can remember getting these symptoms last winter as well. It seems that the face rash seems to be aggravated by the cold weather. The body rash can be brought on by hot baths according to my doctor. Hope this helps.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

This is interesting---some of these symptoms i did not know where atributed to FM.No mention of the pressure points test. For me it is pain--everywhere.Debbie


----------



## louise2 (Jan 22, 2002)

I too get rashes - on my upper back and around my waist when I wear pants/skirts/undies with elastic bands. (not allergic to elastic) I also have a triangular shaped red area on my neck/chest area, as does my mother who also has FMS. My symptoms: sore spots on top of head; frequent headaches; sinus infections; chronic sore throat; hypothyroid with thyroid nodules; shoulder pain; upper back spasms; lower back pain; Reynaud's syndrome (bad circulation in hands causing pain, stiffness, burning; IBS; osteoarthritis in hip; 2 bulging lower disks; sciatica; knee pain; Plantaar Fasciits; Achilles tendonitis; Iliopsoas Tendonitis; memory problems; depression; feeling "off balance"; many many tender points; and many more I can't seem to think of right now!!!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Pain under right rib cageShoulder painFrequent Headachesjoint pain and stiffness (especially morning)Crohn's Disease with IBS-usually Canxietyinsomniadepressionextreme fatigue (esp. at night)I'm sure that there are others that I forgot.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Shoulder painWrist painKnee painPain all over while sleepingAZ


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

fatigue!!!this is the worstpain-all over-primarily uppershoulders and backmorning stiffnessIBSmemory loss and forgetfulness-geez,I am only 40,i am not supposed to be this forgetful yet







anyone have wierd sx like their fingers feel"fat' in the morning???


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

celticlady, my symptoms mirror yours the most. Yes my fingers feel fat in the morning, are stiff and hurt.Also my feet hurt, mostly in the ankles, and my toes feel numb and stiff too. My neck is also very stiff and painful. If I don't take a benadryl before bed, I don't sleep very soundly and tend to wake up after a few hours. Sometimes my intestines hurt, and I think that makes me wake up (I think they must spasm too, during my restless sleep, and become sluggish so gas and stool build up).I do think my lack of stamina is the worst though. Feeling lethargic everyday is the pits! Sometimes it is down right embarrassing when you forget things too! It makes you look like such an idiot!







I know, I should speak for myself!







M.Waaaaa, Waaaaaa, waaaaaa!







I sound like such a whiner today! Oh well, you had to ask!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm new so be gentle. I've not been dx'd w/Fibro but seems like that may be what is going on.*burning pain in neck, shoulders & back*rash*red triangular patch at neck*urinary tract infections???*frequent waking ### night to urinate*fatigue*at least 15 of the pressure points*headaches*grinding teeth ### night


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

muscle pain (worst in back, shoulders, and neck)joint pain (this is relatively new)rib cage painabdominal painextreme fatigueleg and foot crampsdizzinessbalance problemsblurry visionnumbness and tingling in hands and feetheadaches - sometimes migraine, sometimes tensionmuscle tightness and spasmsIBSrecurrent UTIslow grade fever most of the timehypersensitivity to coldnight sweatsdifficulty sleepingsinus infections/chronic sinusitisringing in ears


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I have just about every symptom listed here, from the sore one the top of my head (its been there 10 years)to the pain in my right rib cage(thats a new one for me)My hands break out in blisters which later ends in cracking and bleeding, I get circular patches of raw skin on my shoulders and chest. Neck pain is reaching intolerable levels.I had am IBS-d attack so bad in Dec I was bedridden for 2 weeks, wanted to die, I even had to leave my daughters wedding. I have a new problem though that I haven't seen here, my heart is skipping beats, 4 times a minute on a good day, 12 times a minute on bad days.My doctor rushed me to the hospital on Thur. after hearing it, it showed on the monitor, but after hours of tests they could find no cause and sent me home, its still happening, but its scary and distracting, anyone else experience this? I also have a racing heart, my pulse usually doesn't fall below 120, thats probably what causes the dizzy spells. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gosh, Lori, you've really been going through a lot. I wish I could help. My heart will sometimes beat about 12 real quick beats before it goes back in rhythm, but whenever I mentiioned it to the Doc, he said that is quite normal for most people as they get "older". Geez, I'm only 52! Feel like 92. And want to live to be at least 120. Pretty whacky, huh?!I wonder if your Potassium levels are out of whack from having the IBS-D attacks. Potassium causes muscles to go "whacky". Can make you dizzy, extremem muscle ache and pain, and the heart is a muscle. Anyone got any ideas?Take care.Karen


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Lori Ann, have you had your thyroid checked? My pulse was like yours, in the 120 beats a minute range, while I was hyperthyroid. I also had little blisters on my hands and feet. I could list all the other symptoms but the list is LONG. Also, for those that mentioned that they are hypothyroid....if your doctor is following only your TSH then it is quite possible that you are still hypothyroid even while taking thyroid replacement hormone. TSH is an excellent test for diagnosing a thyroid problem, but is ineffective as a tool to monitor thyroid replacement therapy.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi!The doctor checked my thyroid, but it showed nothing, it always shows nothing. Which doesn't help me at allAs for the potassium, I had actually wondered that myself since my last IBS attack was so serious, I don't know if the doc checked that but I had actually mentioned it to my husband last week, I'll ask the doctor. For the last 10 weeks my diet mostly consisted of crackers, baby cookies and melba toast, I wouldn't be surprised it everything is low. I gave up my lifelong chocolate habit about 8 months ago, it didn't help-so much for that theory. But I have graduated to rice and chicken, had cramping tonight but it stayed in my stomach, the nexium is finally kicking in after almost 8 weeks, still afraid to leave the house, and the brain fog is terrible, found the shampoo in the fridge (at least the kids got a charge out of that) I know the dish soap is in the bathroom (thats were I saw it last)Aren't you glad I don't drive a bus or work in a nuclear plant near you LOL, and I am having a terrible time tying to remember how to spell. It seems the heart thing started around the same time I started taking the nexium, doc didn't seem to think that was the cause, even if it is, what choice do I have- starvation or heart attack, not great options, anyone else taking nexium?Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## badger1 (Jan 26, 2002)

All of the symptoms mentioned look horribly familiar. Could someone please elaborate on the "rib cage" pain.Thanks


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Rib cage pain----It can be as little as a feeling of a bruise (like when you bump yourself), to such great pain that you swear you've broken a rib or two, or your chest will feel tight almost like your having your heart squeezed. Mine feels so sore and it is a sore, burning, feeling. Like there's a hot blade just digging around or pressing. I have it more on my sides and my shoulder blades muscles and also the tops of the shoulders and back of neck. Very painful. My chest muscles are quite tight and I try stretching to help ease this. My shoulders are so tight they feel like concrete when someone tries to massage them. No matter what I do, I never get rid of it. 20 years now. Not fun. And I'm sure it's the major cause of all the horrendous migraines. It all started at the same time.KarenLoriAnn, Oh my gosh, girl, you need some major nutritional help. You're not getting much nurtrition from the few things you can tolerate. And that in turn means your major organs are going to try and pull any good nutrients from other places in your body and that in turn will make you even sicker and more achey. I do hope you can gradually get back to a healthier diet. Take care.Karen


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Omigod! It's like I found a sorority I didn't know I wanted to join







Just out of boredom, I started reading in this FM section and this thread. I cannot believe all these symptoms I have in common with almost ALL of you.Is this something worth mentioning to my chiropractor tomorrow? Can he do this pressure point check? Are mainstream doctors still leery about FM and CFS?My symptoms include:the fatiguedrop in blood sugarachinessrash/itchingsensitivty to light/sounds (esp sounds)depression/anxiety (but am on Prozac for that)sinus/allergyswelling sensationsensitivity to touch (I didn't see that mentioned)cramps in my feet and calvescluster headacheteeth grindingcan never get comfortable sitting or lying downI went for a physical yesterday and my dr. was asking strange questions which upon reflection go straight to some of these symptoms I experience.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi Marier,You are so right, I wish none of us had reason to come here, I pray someday a break-through will be made but for now we have each other. This is a wonderful site, the people are wonderful.I'm not sure if a Chiro can diagnose FM, I've never seen one myself. Doctors are more accepting now than they were 10 years ago. But unfortunately too many of them now use it as a bandaid discribe everything they can't immediatly figure out.As for the skin sensitivity- I think I know what you mean, I get patches of sore skin, like its been rubbed with sandpaper, I have a spray freezing called florol methane (I think thats right) but I'm also sensitive to anything my skin comes in contact with, like cleaners, soaps etc. Tonight I am having a TERRIBLE time trying to remember how to spell, its so frustrating!Hope this info helps.Lori


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Thanks Lori! I am just floored by these threads that I read on FM. I guess I thought a chiro might be a natural on FM since they deal with the bones, muscles, ligaments etc. I have an appt soon and I will ask mine.


----------



## gfinster (Jan 11, 2001)

FatigueMuscle weaknessInsomnia/no 4th level sleepAllergiesIBS - major C and some DSinus swellingPuffiness under eyesSore throatsRedness in left eyeRandom Tingling head/armsCompromised immune systemAnxietyHeat intollerant


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

I know I'm a little late adding to this thread but WOW...This is me to a tee..muscle achesconstant fatiguemy fingers always hurt as if they are dry and swolleni get tingling and numbing feeling in arms,legs, fingers, feetI have a terrible memory...I can remember facts but I can not remember what I said last...I just started grinding my teeth...husband told me I woke him upI'm very sensitive to cold and heat...Even bright light bothers meMy shoulders have ached foreverIbsI rarely can get comfortable...I've had neurological problems...(Arm was paralyzed for a month w/extreme electrical currents shocking it)I get that pain in my chest that I cant breathe and sometimes it hurts really bad...Depression, AnxietyIn other words I am a 100 year old in a 23 year old body...Reading this makes me want to cry...I've been sick for a long time and its taken its toll on me, my family, and my husband to the point my marriage is about over because i feel the hubby wants a normal wife...I have just got used to feeling this way...That it is normal for me...To have names and symptoms pinpointed is such a relief...sad to say I think it is to late for the hubby to understand...But I'm glad I havent been making up these symptoms...They are real!!


----------



## priley (May 11, 2002)

IBSInterstitial CystitisVulvodyniaBack aches - lower, middle, upperNasaal congestionDry skinSlep disordersNow maybe these are side effects of meds:RLSFatiguedizzinessMemory/concentration problems


----------

